# Multiple rp ideas



## jax98 (Mar 2, 2020)

im looking for people to rp with. I have multiple ideas. it can be clean or diry. im open to kinks and fetishes.  I have telegram or discord to chat on. im looking for a long-term rp and for people that are active a lot. Any gender and any type of fur is very welcome
ideas
-fallout
diaper fur/ abdl
- Are characters are (siblings, best friends, couple) And we have decided to move off planet to the moon our mars to start a new life
- The worlds power grid has giving out and Are characters are headed to a family cabin to live at during this massive crisis.
-After the 2nd great depression humans and furs had to sell themselves into slavery to pay off there massive debt. one of our characters would be bought by the other to live as there property till they pay off the debt or does the slave wish to stay for the fun or love
- Master/ slave/ pet or submissive


----------



## Coltshan000 (Mar 2, 2020)

Interested


----------



## jax98 (Mar 2, 2020)

Coltshan000 said:


> Interested


I sent you a pm


----------



## Fortebx (Mar 3, 2020)

Definitely up for fallout theme rp


----------



## jax98 (Mar 3, 2020)

Fortebx said:


> Definitely up for fallout theme rp


Sent you a pm


----------



## jax98 (Mar 6, 2020)

Still looking for people


----------



## AlastairtheWolf (Mar 19, 2020)

I’m pretty sure you’ve got the same RP ideas as last time, but never bothered to message me about what happened to the RP. So, instead of messaging me an explanation about what happened, I pretty much removed you from Discord friends list.

I understand why and how I’m at fault for my actions, but if you’re going to be silent for so long, the very least you could do is to provide an explanation as to why things have been silent on your end. I know it’s been because of work, but if you’re so busy with work all the time, maybe you shouldn’t be looking for people to RP with in the first place.  Although, that does entirely depend on how busy you are and how much free time you actually have in your day and how much free time you’ve accumulated over the course of a week.


----------

